# Aquascaping assistance



## LukeDaly (5 Feb 2014)

Hey guys I am looking for some comments on my current hard scape (no plants ordered yet).
Be as truthful as you can  if you think it looks rough be sure to let me know, and let me know what you would change personally!



I personally dont think it looks quite right yet but cant seem to put a finger on what it is yet! Plant ideas would also be greatly appreciated! I was thinking a dwarf baby tears carpet in there also?
ALL comments and criticisms are appreciated!


----------



## James D (5 Feb 2014)

It's certainly a nice piece of wood!

My first thoughts were maybe some bigger stones but now I'm not sure, I think when you get more plants it will look much better. The wood looks like it's sticking out of the ground a bit unnaturally but with some bushy  / taller plants obscuring that area it might look better? Oh, and plenty of moss!


----------



## LukeDaly (5 Feb 2014)

James D said:


> It's certainly a nice piece of wood!
> 
> My first thoughts were maybe some bigger stones but now I'm not sure, I think when you get more plants it will look much better. The wood looks like it's sticking out of the ground a bit unnaturally but with some bushy / taller plants obscuring that area it might look better? Oh, and plenty of moss!


 

Yes, I love the wood! I have some bigger stones here would maybe be worth a try for sure! How would you suggest placing the wood? But yes moss. and lots of it! Need to get my post count up so I can access the trade/swap area of the forum.. I think I will get better quality plants from there than in my LFS.


----------



## GabrossIV (6 Feb 2014)

I like the root as it is!
Try the biggest stones first,good luck!


----------



## LukeDaly (6 Feb 2014)

GabrossIV said:


> I like the root as it is!
> Try the biggest stones first,good luck!


 

Ill give it a go, any particular way you would place the stones personally?


----------



## GabrossIV (6 Feb 2014)

Just play with stones until you like it!


----------



## Ben C (23 Feb 2014)

The first thing I thought is that the wood looks upside now. Not sure if that helps?!


----------



## jose_j (23 Feb 2014)

I like the setup. I just would do a couple of changes. As it is now you can see the two substrate layers through the glass, and perhaps it would look nicer if you only could see the white sand layer. The other change would be to hide or to replace the filter in and out pipes, tank size is reduced and the lower (or less visible) the number of devices the more natural the aquarium will look. Wood is great and together with moss could look great!

Perhaps I'm not helping you much .., hope my comments are useful.

Cheers,

Jose


----------

